# Live Detailing Class - How to polish aluminum mag wheels



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Detailing Class - How to polish aluminum mag wheels*

*Wheel and Tire Care - How to polish metal wheels*

In this video we show how to use the Mothers PowerCone to machine polish some oxidized Halibrand Mag Wheels. We also cover a lot of other wheel and tire topics as well as answer questions from the FB audience.






We hold these classes every *Tuesday at 3:00pm Eastern Time*. You can catch the live broadcast on the Autogeek Facebook Page. You don't have to have a Facebook account to watch it.

Today Yancy and I will be going over how to polish aluminum mag wheels, specifically a set of *Halibrand Mag Wheels* on a 1932 Ford Highboy Roadster Streetrod.














































We will also be touching on a lot of other wheel and tire related topics.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

More....

Here's some pictures from this episode,

Here's the front wheel plus a before and after from the live video demo










*BEFORE*










*AFTER*










Shots from the set



















*Good old fashion cotton t-shirt for testing and final polishing.*










*New and vintage products*










*Meguiar's offers a great system for machine polishing metal.*










*New Meguiar's metal polish and some vintage products...*










*Flitz is known around the world for their metal polishing systems....*










*Wolfgang offers a 3-step system that can be used by hand or machine....*




























*Vintage metal polishes in my antique car wax collection.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More....

Next week we'll be showing how to machine scrub and then apply a Tire Coating to the tires on this 1932 Ford.










Same time, same Bat Channel.


----------

